# ...and the detachment goes one step further



## frenchie (Mar 21, 2006)

http://www.pregnancystore.com/zaky.htm

I thought I had seen it all...this is just the most appaling device I've seen yet!!!


----------



## Jane (May 15, 2002)

I know it was invented for babies that have to be alone at times because of medical issues. It sure seems like it's being marketed for healthy babies, though. Ick.


----------



## happymomma (Jun 27, 2004)

I just have to say that those hands are totally creepy.

And isn't that some sort of suffication hazard or something?


----------



## E&Gmommy (Mar 23, 2006)

That's really creepy....


----------



## 2sweetboysmom (Aug 1, 2006)

Really creapy.


----------



## sophmama (Sep 11, 2004)

Creepy! I bet my friends with twins with one in the NICU for 2 months would have loved to have something like that though when they had to go home at night and leave him. But for regular babies??







:


----------



## txgal (Jul 16, 2003)

I have actually seen this IRL at a Baby Expo. It was advertised there as something they would use in the NICU to soothe babies that couldn't be held. They would have the mom sleep with it to get her scent and then put it around the baby when she wasn't there. Seemed like a good thing to me. But I am sure someone would use it the wrong way.

Lydia


----------



## DreamsInDigital (Sep 18, 2003)

Oh gross!


----------



## artgoddess (Jun 29, 2004)

Hands- totally creepy.

But that baby - freaking adorable!









I mean come on don't you just want to kiss her precious little head?

http://www.pregnancystore.com/images...aky8%20(2).jpg


----------



## Pandora114 (Apr 21, 2005)

EVIL BERT IS GONNA EAT THAT BABY!

AAAH THE DISEMBODIED MUPPET ARMS!

RESIDENT EVIL...Muppet style

*hides*


----------



## txgal (Jul 16, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Pandora114*
EVIL BERT IS GONNA EAT THAT BABY!

AAAH THE DISEMBODIED MUPPET ARMS!

RESIDENT EVIL...Muppet style

*hides*


LOL














: I agree the hand design is a bit creepy.


----------



## leximom (Jul 4, 2005)

That is so freakin' weird! I wouldn't want that touching my baby.


----------



## NiteNicole (May 19, 2003)

My baby had something that was along the same lines when she was in the NICU, but they weren't hand shaped. Thank goodness. Because that is the creep. They were sort of big colorful blobs filled with beans or something.

And honestly, with a baby who is now REFUSING to sleep anywhere but ON me at seven months, I can almost see how someone would get desperat enough. I'm not quite there but I can almost get it.


----------



## frenchie (Mar 21, 2006)

I understand the use for them in the NICU...but these hands creep me the heck out!!! I think I'd rather use the bean bag thingy a pp mentioned. Thes things remind me of muppet hands...or the movie Idle Hands...LOL!!


----------



## Sijae (May 5, 2006)

Yep, totally creeped out by the disembodied hand thing.

Laura


----------



## grisaleen (May 14, 2005)

What bothers me most? That baby is strapped poorly into the carseat. I hope nobody thinks it's okay to have the chest clip that low.


----------



## Mama2Bug (Feb 18, 2005)

I find the disembodied puppet hands creepy too. Are they really NOT a suffocation hazard? Doesn't it qualify as a "pillow"? You aren't even supposed to use crib bumpers anymore, because of the huge SIDS freak-out. People practically collapse with fretting if you say your baby sleeps in your bed- what, with you and the pillows and the blankets! But some weird hand pillow is fine, because....







:


----------



## henhao (Dec 17, 2004)

The ad copy asks if you've ever wished for a hand to leave behind...well, I have sometimes wished for a BOOB to leave behind.


----------



## frenchie (Mar 21, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *henhao*
The ad copy asks if you've ever wished for a hand to leave behind...well, I have sometimes wished for a BOOB to leave behind.






































:


----------



## sherina (Jan 10, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *henhao*
The ad copy asks if you've ever wished for a hand to leave behind...well, I have sometimes wished for a BOOB to leave behind.
















HA! Me too. I've often said if evolution worked properly our boobs would be detachable.









I sort of do something similar when I put my baby to sleep, I tuck her little Elmo doll beside her (or on her legs if she's sleeping on her tummy) just to have the light weight of something comforting.

But the hands? Way too creepy looking! Then again, some people would find Elmo pretty creepy too!


----------



## Benji'sMom (Sep 14, 2004)

Now I'm going to have nightmares of the giant arms swallowing the little babies!

But I almost want one! Almost! Must...Resist...


----------



## pipu (Jul 1, 2006)

Uh, under the instructions it says "DO NOT leave your child unattended while using the Zaky", but the headline says "It's like leaving part of you with your baby."

Seems a little contradictory.


----------



## mommy2abigail (Aug 20, 2005)

I dont know how to post a link, but have you guys seen the Podee feeding device???? Seriously it's a nipple attached to a bottle with a tube. Kinda like a feeding tube for babies. It's horrid. So now a parent can even have a baby feed himself. And also the newest channel on our cable...baby tv. Seriously. Marketed for babies birth to 3. 24 hours of baby einstien type cartoons. So now I can be a parent and not be bothered by feeding, entertaining, or rocking my baby to sleep. Great. Where do I sign up.







:


----------



## shoefairy3 (Jun 15, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *henhao*
The ad copy asks if you've ever wished for a hand to leave behind...well, I have sometimes wished for a BOOB to leave behind.


----------



## mommy2abigail (Aug 20, 2005)

Yeah, bfing while riding in the car leaning over a bucket seat isn't the most comfortable positions....maybe I'll invent the Podee Boobie....


----------



## jaye_p (Mar 12, 2005)

Oh yuck. Those hands are totally creepy, and the philosophy behind them (not the original purpose for preemies in hospitals, but the one being marketed on that webpage) really disturbs me. What's next, a robot mama who can hold the baby, rock it back to sleep, give it a bottle, and sing up to 10 lullabies?!


----------



## bookwormmama (Dec 11, 2001)

my 9 year old was looking at the picture of the pillow and said, "it looks like those hands are pushing the baby away. That's a dirty trick to play on a baby."


----------



## SugarAndSun (Feb 6, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *happymomma*
I just have to say that those hands are totally creepy.

And isn't that some sort of suffication hazard or something?









:

I would not want those in my house!


----------



## 3kids2love (Jan 20, 2006)

I agree with Lisa, the picture with the carseat really bothers me. I hate seeing little babies strapped in all wrong IRL, it's even worse when they show it on a pregnancy website.







: And yeah, the hands do look freaky. Though I can see how they would be handy sometimes. I can just see the overuse, though, just like with carseats...


----------



## GavinSophieMama (May 7, 2006)

that is so weird! poor babies....


----------



## Starlitlexy (Nov 11, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Pandora114*
EVIL BERT IS GONNA EAT THAT BABY!

AAAH THE DISEMBODIED MUPPET ARMS!

RESIDENT EVIL...Muppet style

*hides*


hahaha I thought the same exact thing. Creepy detatched muppet arms.


----------



## lunadoula (Jan 2, 2005)

I seriously thought those were a joke when I opened the page.

creepy!!


----------



## Aliviasmom (Jul 24, 2006)

And that's supposed to HELP them sleep? Wait until they can peek over their shoulder and get a glimpse of that!!


----------



## Susuhound (Jul 5, 2006)

totally contravenes SIDS guidelines.
My baby isn't dumb enough to think that thing is her mother.


----------



## shell024 (May 21, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Aliviasmom*
And that's supposed to HELP them sleep? Wait until they can peek over their shoulder and get a glimpse of that!!













































:







: laughup
I haven't laughed out loud at the comp in awhile, this thread has got me really cracking up. Those hands ARE freaKY. I see how they would be useful in certain circumstances, and how they could also be overused on "regular" babies, and how they would freak the **** out of me if I were to turn over and see them when I woke up!!!!!


----------



## ACsMom (Apr 21, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *bookwormmama*
my 9 year old was looking at the picture of the pillow and said, "it looks like those hands are pushing the baby away. That's a dirty trick to play on a baby."

















:

Clever 9-yr-old!


----------

